# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  2-wheel self balancing robot, DFRobot, Shanghai, China

## Airicist

Developer - DFRobot

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 20, 2013




> Testing video of 2-wheel self balancing robot succeeded in handling a cup of coffee.

----------

